# Coyote Proof Barn DIY?



## Red Gate Farm

Buy a mule or a donkey. They HATE coyotes and will run them off the property, giving you 24-hour surveillance.


----------



## BugZapper89

Yep they work well. I use a guard dog and a rifle . I have not seen one in the last year. I guess they figured when their friends didnt return, it wasnt a good place to be. I would never leave livestock unattended or not secured, as that is just asking for trouble. Nothing like ringing the dinner bell for them, by leaving them out and alone.


----------



## Roman

My horse and our cattle are out all day. During calving season we let them into the hay field which goes all the way down and borders the woods. Though we put them in the main pasture at night Coyotes can still come.

I doubt they'd bother your horses. If they do a swift kick might keep them away. Even when we let our herd into the woods all night and day, we've never had a problem.

Couple times we'd have a coyote come close to the house. Usually the dogs chase them off, once my oldest brother was over and we saw one in the pasture. He took out his gun (pistol I think...gun noob here) and fired a shot or two at the ground close to the coyote just to scare him off. Then did same to a coyote (that looked as big as a German Shepherd IMO) that 
ran past.

If you decide to do the first barn you could always use a wooden door with no open holes instead of the panel gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevysMyBoy

We may just get a donkey or mule then, they are cuties! Plus, since they're smaller, Chevy'll probably get along with them. They would never be outside alone. We'd have electric fencing, and completely enclosed barns. We also would house milk goats and laying hens, but they'd all have their own buildings.


----------



## Nickers2002

I keep being told coyotes won't try to go after a horse because they're too big. We had one behind the barn at the end of last winter and he just moved on.


----------



## TessaMay

Do people in your area have problems with coyotes bothering larger livestock? In my area, you only have to worry about small things like birds, rabbits, cats and small dogs getting attacked by them. Even on their good years where there are larger than usual coyotes we've never had an issue. 

The only time I would worry is if I had a foal or mini on my land. In the last place I boarded large coyotes would come right out in the pastures during the day and lay on the hill in the sun. They would keep an eye on you, but as long as you didn't seem threatening that's all they'd do. Never bothered my horse, she ignored them and they ignored her.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy

TessaMay said:


> Do people in your area have problems with coyotes bothering larger livestock? /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> There have been coyotes at the barn I currently board at, and that's down the street from me. Our barn owner only allows the drafts outside over night because the coyotes go after the smaller horses.


----------



## karliejaye

We live adjacent to a section of public land called Coyote Canyon. You guessed it, tons of coyotes! TONS. I have seen them on our property, usually at dusk and dawn. They NEVER have gone after horses. That's not to say they never will or can't. I am sure if they decide to pack up (which is rare for coys) and are starving they may try it. We even have chickens and with the horses around they leave them alone (we also have the chickens behind 2 fences, lol).

I have a run-in similar to the first photo you posted, but without stall fronts. It works well for my needs, but if I had the $$$ I would put up something like the second photo in a heart beat. Having somewhere to tack up out of the weather, or a place to tie in the shade for summer farrier visits would make everyone happier.


----------



## TessaMay

I wouldn't be worried, but it's not my horses or choice :lol:

You could easily do the first shelter option with solid stall doors instead of gates. Or even gates with mesh-wire fronts instead of just bars.


----------



## jaydee

We have quite a lot of coyotes around here and I've often seen them wandering through our paddocks and they never bother the horses - more likely to get run off by a couple of them. 
They do come around the barn at night but never go inside it.
I have heard of bears being attracted to the smell of horse feed - particularly sweet mixes 
The biggest pain are raccoons and rats
I wonder if you could fit some sort of a small hole rigid mesh screen door across the opening so air can get through but not unwanted critters?


----------



## jenkat86

I live in Indiana too, and I have a very similar set up to the first barn you posted. I'd say 4 out of 7 nights a week I can see coyotes running through the field next to the barn, but they have never bothered my horses. I have a gate on their stalls, just like that first picture, but I don't ever close them. They are free to come and go as they please. I would think if a coyote did come up to them, they would have a better chance of getting away from it with the gates open...

If you are really worried about it though, I would go with a donkey or mule. Those things will kill a coyote in a heartbeat, plus they are a good companion animal.

Good luck!


----------



## Phly

Indiana here too, right next to state land, and yeah we got coyote. 

First line of defense, don't lock em in a cage like bait! Lol. That's personal preference I suppose. But a horse that can run is way hard er to take down than one in a 12x12 cage. 

I get it blah blah blah. 

We shoot em, not your style? Get a donk and let him or her handle em. Really they aren't a huge risk to horses. Many of tracks through and straight out of our pasture have proven to me. 

Shoot the ones you can, scare the ones ya cant, and let the horses or donks kick the ones you don't see.


----------



## stevenson

usually coyotes go after smaller prey. My dogs chase them off. I have a couple of horses that will stomp a dog or coyote . 
when I was young we used to play hide and seek on the horses in the orchards , and the coyotes would follow us as we scared up rabbits etc. If we noticed they were a little to close, we would turn the horses and charge them.


----------



## SueNH

Coyotes really aren't a problem with horses. I'm loaded with coyotes. Gave up on chickens. The coyotes rip right through chicken wire and putting chainlink around the chicken coop just gives them a way over the top.

I did have a coyote take out a really large old goat once. Or at least there was a coyote on the carcass when fish and game came out to look. Carcass disappeared on it's own so I have some doubts about it being a coyote kill.

On the bright side I have seen coyotes eating horse poop in the dead of winter.


----------



## jaydee

They do a reasonable job on keeping the deer population down here and I hate deer on my garden a lot more than I hate coyotes!!!


----------



## 4horses

I like the design of this but always wondered what happens if the horse kicks?
Open Air Stall - Stall Front view

This is nice too
Google Image Result for http://www.lucasequine.com/images/files/NY-2.jpg


----------



## jaydee

I'd think the second one is very expensive!!!
The mesh fronts are usually made of tough enough metal to withstand a kick - and unless you have a horse that kicks its door then its not likely to take much abuse anyway


----------



## Yogiwick

I wouldn't be worried about a coyote going into the barn after a full sized healthy horse... seems a little extreme to me.

Honestly I wouldn't really be worried at all. I hope you won't keep them shut in all the time.

Agree a donkey or something would be good.


----------



## squirrelfood

I live in coyote country. They are large and numerous. I have had many foals born here, some of them outside, some in. They have not bothered the horses in 12 years, and I doubt they ever will.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate it! I though about it more, and in all reality my horse would probably go on a rampage if a coyote went anywhere near him, so were okay. 😄 I've been talkin to my mom, and she said that if I wanted a mule, we can get one! I don't really have any specific search criteria for one, just whatever one I come across that I think is cute as a button. 😂 so far there's this 23 year old man mule that has just whisked away my heart on his little old man mule scooter... Hahaha!! He's a rescue and rideable, but he'd just stay as a pasture pet, and I'd probably just sit on him bareback to walk him around and stretch him but nothing more then that. 

Do mules need special tack, or can they use horse saddles, as long as they fit(or do they not ever fit at all)?


----------



## squirrelfood

Most mules have a much straighter back and the shoulders sometimes sit a bit differently.


----------



## Yogiwick

If a saddle fits it fits. They are equines. Agree that it may be less likely a saddle will fit though. If he's quiet and you aren't planning on doing a ton I'd just consider skipping the saddle personally.


----------

